# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Comedero de pájaros.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros, he empezado un nuevo trabajo de anualidades, es una construcción de un comedero de pájaros, subo dos fotos de un inicio de la idea y del trabajo, tal como vaya avanzando subiré más fotos.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues va a ser un buen sitio para los pájaros estar cerca de tu casa, con habitación y restaurante. Jejeje...

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Buenos días compañeros, he empezado un nuevo trabajo de anualidades, es una construcción de un comedero de pájaros, subo dos fotos de un inicio de la idea y del trabajo, tal como vaya avanzando subiré más fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Hola Francisco.

Yo tengo algunos comederos iguales a éste, pero más largos.



La tapa y la base son metálicas.

¿Tú que opinas?
 Yo ni idea, los pongo porque lo he visto en un vivero, pero sin ningún criterio.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Una ficha con consejos para la alimentación de aves silvestres en el jardín.

http://www.seo.org/wp-content/upload...7-ALIMENTO.pdf

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas Miguel, yo lo que te puedo decir  es todo lo que vaya para cuidar la naturaleza debe de estar bien.
La idea me surgió al ver los palet de transporte de materiales como cementos, ladrillos, etc, todo el mundo le sobra y nadie sabe lo que hacer, patadas para un lado y otro pensé en hacer algo para darle utilidad y como solo pienso en verde no en la cerveza sino en la naturaleza aunque una cervecita no está nada mal je,je, pensé en esto.
Tengo que decir que lo mismo que muchas personas hacen maquetas en invierno a mi realizar este tipo de construcciones me relaja y me siento activo.
Lo que si te digo que se me están acabando las ideas aunque siempre puedo usar las tablas para las barbacoa cosa que me niego por el momento.
Gracias por el enlace también.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo los palets, se los paso a un vecino que tiene un almacén de sanitarios, los acumula y los vende para reciclaje. Cuando hice la casa se los di a una protectora de perros, que los forraba y los ponía en los cheniles para aislar a los perros de la humedad.
Pero está muy bien que los reutilices en éstas cosas.
Yo ahora, para pasar el rato de cara a la primavera estoy planeando hacer un pequeño humedal para anfibios aprovechando una pequeña vaguada que tengo. Por aquí hay gran riqueza de los mismos pero sufren muchas agresiones por la actividad humana. Hace poco fui a una charla sobre como podíamos ayudarlos y recomendaban hacer éstas pequeñas charquitas para que se reproduzcan y tengan refugio.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Es una muy buena idea esto de la charca, seguro que te da muy buenas tarde de observación, yo saco experiencias de todo, como estará mi familia de habituada a mis cosas que hablando la semana pasada mi cuñada dijo algo como que ahí no había nada y mi mujer le contesto que para mi algo habría. Sobre los palet para aislar la humedad del suelo a los perros yo también los he usado pero en estos momentos no tengo perros.
Sobre la charca las observaciones serian enormes tanto la colonización de las plantas como de los animales y si empieza con la microbiología acaba y vamonos.
Yo ahora estoy un poco despegado de esto último pero porque he abierto mucho el abanico de la observación.
Bueno, Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros, como el título indica he acabado el comedero pienso que no ha quedado nada mal después de estar hecho de retales, veremos si a los pájaros les gusta.

Las fotos.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Estas hecho un manitas. Me gusta como ha quedado.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Buen trabajo.

Esos cortes los has hecho con una sierra de mesa no?

Si los has hecho con sierra de calar y lijado posterior tienes muy bien pulso.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Perdiguera, esto es bastante fácil de hacer, lo primero es pensar la estructura seguido material y herramientas, tercero la construcción y por último el refino.
Bueno compañero que es fácil y lo puede hacer cualquiera, también tengo que decir que es bastante relajante y entretenido.
Si alguien tiene alguna idea que se pueda realizar con este tipo de materiales lo podría intentar.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

> Buen trabajo.
> 
> Esos cortes los has hecho con una sierra de mesa no?
> 
> Si los has hecho con sierra de calar y lijado posterior tienes muy bien pulso.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Miguel los corte los he realizado con la sierra de calar y sin coger al banco, de lija nada de nada tu saber un poco rustico pero queda decente.
Un saludo y gracias por los comentarios.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo las fotos del comedero colocado en el pino, esta listo para echarle las semillas.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, subo un par de fotos con en menú que he puesto en el comedero, tengo que contaros que los primeros animales que han llegado a el han sido las hormigas limpiaban el comedero cada tres horas hasta que encontré la solución para que dejaran de subirse por el pino, he tenido que hacer una linea sobre el contorno con unos polvos para que la repelieran.







He puesto comida variada y la que más les gusta tanto a las hormigas como a los pajaros es la que no está porque se la han comido, son las pipas de girasol.
Ya os seguiré contando.

saludos, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

A ver qué tal se da y cuántos bichos con plumas llegan (y se dejan fotografiar).

----------


## NoRegistrado

Les has puesto olivas Francisco? He cogido más de 100 kilos de 3 olivas que tengo de adorno, los últimos higos de la temporada y los primeros madroños. Los pájaros se pirran por ellos.

Por lo menos has podido evitar las hormigas. A mí un cerezo éste año me lo han dejado frito subiendo a los pulgones, y no he podido pararlas con nada. Al final de tanto echarles productos ni he comido cerezas y el árbol se ha resentido. Es la primera vez que me pasa.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Luján, ya están algunas especies de pájaros comiendo, sobre las fotos de las aves de momento no lo tengo claro, pero creo que no voy a poder.
NoRegistrado los polvos se lo he echado sobre el tronco, los pulgones tienen una buena sociedad con las hormigas unos le abastecen de alimentos ( los pulgones ) y las hormigas protección, eliminando los pulgones eliminamos las hormigas.
Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Luján, ya están algunas especies de pájaros comiendo, sobre las fotos de las aves de momento no lo tengo claro, pero creo que no voy a poder.
> NoRegistrado los polvos se lo he echado sobre el tronco, los pulgones tienen una buena sociedad con las hormigas unos le abastecen de alimentos ( los pulgones ) y las hormigas protección, *eliminando los pulgones eliminamos las hormigas.*Saludos, Francisco.


 Yo he sido incapaz Francisco, me han machacado el cerezo. Ya veré como le protejo en el invierno para prevenir en primavera.

Los comederos aún no los he puesto, tienen bastante comida natural, y los bebederos (cuencos de granito con un gotero) ya no les hacen falta, siguen ahí pero hay agua por todos los lados.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, no penséis que el comedero lo tengo abandonado, sigo echándoles comida a los pájaros, en un principio les puse alpiste, pipas y algunas aceitunas del terreno, lo que más le atacaban eran a las pipas, después empece a ponerles bellotas a principio de temporada, estas eran su deleite así que sigo con ellas hasta que acabe la temporada.

 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

perdiguera (16-ene-2014),willi (17-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas sigo con la info de este tema, como ya sabéis no subo fotos que no hayan sido realizadas por mi y ese motivo es el cual de que no hay ninguna de pájaros. Espero no tardar mucho en hacerlas pero estoy hablando de meses, el comedero está funcionando y el segundo paso ha sido pensar en un artilugio que pudiera colocar la cámara lo suficiente cerca como para hacer fotos que se vean relativamente bien.

El artilugio ha sido pensado y construido por mi, así que la patente es mía y bastante cara, je,je.
Las fotos.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (21-ene-2014),perdiguera (21-ene-2014)

----------


## Luján

Ahora, con un teléfono o tablet ya puedes hacer fotos a distancia con la cámara a placer. Mira este artilugio/aplicación: TriggerTrap

----------

frfmfrfm (21-ene-2014),santy (21-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que dentro de poco veremos fotos de pájaros alimentándose y buenas por cierto.
Excelente artilugio frfmfrfm.

----------

frfmfrfm (21-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañeros creo que tengo solucionado el tema del disparo a distancia de la cámara, ese es el motivo por el que me he arriesgado hacer el soporte aunque todavía me queda algunos pasos.
Luján gracias por el nombre del invento este, parece revolucionario ¿pero todo lo buen tiene que estar en otro idioma?
Perdiguera gracias por la confianza espero que lleves razón en lo que me comentas.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

Yo lo tengo en el móvil y en la tablet, y es una pasada.

Ganas tengo de comprar el aparatitio, pero cuesta lo suyo.

Si quieres, te puedo dar un cursillo acelerado de uso de la aplicación para Android (para iPhone será muy similar) ya que yo la he trasteado entera.

----------

frfmfrfm (21-ene-2014)

----------


## santy

Pues tiene muy buena pinta la aplicación , pero no esta disponible para nokia (windows mobile).
Por cierto, a ver esas fotos de pajaretes en el comedero :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tarde compañeros subo las primeras fotos que he realizado en el comedero, me he ayudado de un disparador para la cámara ya que los objetivos de gran alcance son muy caros para como está el asunto.
Ya he subido todo lo que he construido para poder acercarme a ellos, sin más dilatación las fotos.

 Parus major o carbonero común.










Espero que os guste, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (30-ene-2014),FEDE (01-feb-2014),HUESITO (01-feb-2014),Los terrines (30-ene-2014),perdiguera (30-ene-2014),santy (01-feb-2014),willi (31-ene-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

El trabajo bien hecho termina dando frutos, Francisco; enhorabuena, y espero poder probarlo algún día.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (30-ene-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias Los terrines, son las primeras fotos, no hay mucha variedad de pájaros creo que es porque en el entorno no hay mucha comida.
Carboneros solo he podido ver dos a la vez, también he podido comprobar que en el plato del comedero solo comen de uno en uno cosa extraña o yo no esperaba esto, sale uno y entra otro siempre igual.
Ya iré dando más info de lo que ocurra.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Tres fotos más realizada otro día diferente de un Carbonero comun.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

aberroncho (01-feb-2014),FEDE (01-feb-2014),HUESITO (01-feb-2014),Los terrines (01-feb-2014),perdiguera (01-feb-2014),santy (01-feb-2014),willi (01-feb-2014)

----------


## santy

Que bonito el carbonero, y que envidia no poder tener un comedero en mi terraza, no daría a basto a llenarlo con las palomas.
Gracias por ponerlas, pero queremos más :Wink: .
Un saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (01-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Santi pon el comedero en la terraza yo también lo he pensado, lo único que te puedo decir que se sabe como empieza y nunca como acaba.
Voy a subir las últimas fotos del carbonero, como podéis imaginar tengo un montón pero he subido las que he creído más representativas y de mejor calidad.







Un saludo a todos.

----------

Los terrines (02-feb-2014),santy (02-feb-2014)

----------


## Luján

Te he editado el último mensaje para que la foto se vea entera en la pantalla. Si no, el carbonero nos come!!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ok luján, sin problema.
Un saludo.

----------


## santy

Si el caso es que no necesitaría poner ni comedero, con dejar un puñado de comida en la orilla de la jardinera, se llena de palomas en 5 minutos, y otra clase de pájaros no se acercan por aquí porque entre la altura, vivo en un piso 10, y la pareja de cernícalos que siguen por aquí y anidan en el edificio de enfrente, pajarillo que se pone a tiro, pasa a ser su almuerzo.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Santy aquí también en mi casa hay un cernícalo dando vueltas y ya he escuchado que se ha tirado a los canarios de los pisos, yo tengo un canario maliois y todos los días que lo saco al sol temo por su vida, con lo mimado que lo tengo.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ahora, con un teléfono o tablet ya puedes hacer fotos a distancia con la cámara a placer. Mira este artilugio/aplicación: TriggerTrap
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ganas tengo de comprar el aparatitio, pero cuesta lo suyo.


Habría una forma casera de hacerlo... comprando nosotros mismos un Arduino, protoboard, montar un rayo láser, receptor fotoeléctrico y acoplarlo a la cámara, de tal forma que el invento queda de la siguiente manera. Cuando el pájaro se posase en el comedero, cortaría el rayo y toma foto.

De hecho, el TriggerTrap se basa en este sistema, utiliza un Arduino y luego a través de Android/IOS.




En casa tengo un Arduino que uso en robótica. El Arduino, la board y un módulo de 8 relés me han salido por 20 € por internet (adjunto foto)

En este enlace habla de cómo construir este sistema para una Nikon D5000... http://forum.arduino.cc/index.php?topic=106407.0

----------


## Luján

Claro que se puede hacer en casa, para eso no necesitas ni el Arduino. Lo puedes hacer todo con electrónica analógica. El mismo laser, el mismo receptor o uno analógico, y cuando el receptor deje de recibir luz, que dé la señal de disparo.

En la Olympus, el disparador a distancia tiene tres pestañas metálicas. Juntando dos se produce el enfoque (pulsador a medias) y juntando las tres el disparo (pulsador a tope). Sólo necesitas saber qué contactos del conector de la cámara tienes que cortocircuitar y puedes producir el disparo.

Un transistor activo en baja iría de perlas aquí. Cuando se interrumpa el láser, el transistor recibe la señal en baja y se activa, cerrando el circuito y produciendo el disparo.


Ahora que lo he pensado, quizás me lo plantee, pues es lo único que le falta a la aplicación móvil.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias a los dos, ese era el próximo paso que debería dar por ejemplo para el verano, seria para intentar hacer una foto a un jabalí.
De momento lo veo difícil para mi pero como puedo comprobar tengo dos buenos compañero para unas clases.
Por lo que se puede ver esto ha hecho nada mas que empezar.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros siguiendo con este tema del comedero os voy a presentar al trepador azul, ha sido el primer pájaro que encontró la situación de la comida y que de momento ha llegado con mayor número de individuos,  cuando digo en mayor número quiero decir un máximo de seis, creo que puede ser un grupo formado por una misma familia, llevan un orden estricto en la entrada al comedero y si alguna vez se cuela alguno ha llegado el individuo de superior jerarquía y lo ha recriminado,  un pitido estridente y todo lleva a su orden establecido.









Un saludo y espero que os guste.

----------

F. Lázaro (07-feb-2014),Los terrines (07-feb-2014),perdiguera (07-feb-2014),santy (09-feb-2014),willi (07-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo tres fotos más, una de ellas un poco curiosa se puede ver como se le cae una pipa de girasol del pico.







Un saludo a todos.

----------

Los terrines (09-feb-2014),perdiguera (09-feb-2014),santy (09-feb-2014)

----------


## santy

Que chulas las fotos, y que pájaro más bonito.
Volviendo al tema de la terraza ten cuidado, mi mujer tuvo que salir corriendo, porque el cernícalo estaba metiendo las garras en la jaula para intentar coger al canario. De todas formas ya te digo que aquí arriba lo único que sube son las palomas, y no me anidan en la jardinera de la terraza, porque la gata y el perro se salen de vez en cuando a tomar el fresco.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (09-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros he observado que el trepador Azul cada vez que entraba al comedero recogía comida y salia rápidamente hacia un tronco de un pino colindante ya me llamo tanto la atención que fui al pino a reconocer que ocurría, pude ver que utilizaba las grietas para sujetar las pipas y picotearlas ya sujetas.

Las fotos.







Un saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (03-mar-2014),FEDE (19-feb-2014),Los terrines (11-feb-2014),perdiguera (11-feb-2014),REEGE (27-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno pensaba que en este tema no faltaban fotos pero no es asi, bueno ya iré subiendo las que pueda, ahora voy a subir al trepador azul para que podáis ver porqué se llama así.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (03-mar-2014),FEDE (19-feb-2014),Los terrines (18-feb-2014),REEGE (27-feb-2015),santy (18-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas sigo con unas fotos de Erithacus rubecula o petirojo, solo he conseguido tres fotos de este pajaro creo que es totalmente insectívoro pero no le hace asco al pan.







Un saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (03-mar-2014),FEDE (19-feb-2014),Los terrines (19-feb-2014),REEGE (27-feb-2015),santy (19-feb-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros subo dos imágenes GIF de los pájaros no estoy seguro si tenéis que clikclar en ellas para ver su movimiento.  
Espero que os guste.





Un saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (24-feb-2014),FEDE (24-feb-2015),Los terrines (24-feb-2014),Luján (24-feb-2014),REEGE (27-feb-2015),santy (02-mar-2014),willi (24-feb-2014)

----------


## santy

Mira que comedero mas sencillo y bonito he encontrado de casualidad en esta página http://www.seo.org/tienda/



Es perfecto para un jardín, y seguro que si te pones a comprar materiales, te salen más caros de lo que piden por el, pero también está la satisfacción de hacerlo uno mismo claro.

Un saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (03-mar-2014),FEDE (24-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (02-mar-2014),REEGE (27-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo unas fotos del herrerillo común estas son las últimas fotos que realice, en el momento que se incorpore alguna especie nueva intentare fotografiarla, de momento disfrutad con estas.

Las fotos.









Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

FEDE (24-feb-2015),Los terrines (05-mar-2014),santy (06-mar-2014),willi (05-mar-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros espero que os acordéis de este tema, no penséis que el comedero ha  estado abandonado y la prueba de ello son las fotos de esta semana, tengo realizadas algunas más que he hecho en espera de que entraran los pájaros.

Las fotos.

----------

FEDE (24-feb-2015),HUESITO (24-feb-2015),Jonasino (25-feb-2015),perdiguera (24-feb-2015),REEGE (27-feb-2015),willi (24-feb-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Queda abierto el hotel-restaurante..... :Smile: 
Gracias por las fotos tocayo.

----------

frfmfrfm (24-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

En mi zona parece que ya solo quedan cotorras asquerosas inadaptadas. ¡¡¡ Que sonido tan feo a las 7 de la mañana¡¡ Voto por aplicarlas la ley de extranjería.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo unas fotos de un Tarabilla macho que lleva rondando el comedero varias semana pero que yo realmente no lo he visto comer en el, no se si come o viene a la compañía de los que si lo hacen.









Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (28-feb-2015),FEDE (28-feb-2015),HUESITO (28-feb-2015),Jonasino (28-feb-2015),Los terrines (28-feb-2015),REEGE (01-mar-2015),willi (28-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, subo un par de fotos de este verano la primera es de dos gorriones jóvenes que por cierto no estaban fotografiado y la segunda es de un trepador azul.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (15-oct-2015),Jonasino (15-oct-2015),Los terrines (15-oct-2015),willi (17-oct-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Qué le pones de comida para que acudam? cómo es el comedero?

----------

frfmfrfm (15-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches Pablovelasco, el comedero lo fabrique de tablas de palet y la comida casi de todo, el pan le ataca hasta los insectivoro y después las semillas, pipas, alpiste, mistura etc.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

